# Ritchey Heritage Designs



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok, this is sooo cool.

I had a Ritchey P-23 in classic Red, White and Blue fade back in the late 80s/early 90s (someone stole it. I managed to get it back, but the thief had painted the entire bike.. seat, handlebars, chain, tires.. everything... with white appliance enamel... bastige).

When they came out with the Red, White and Blue fade scheme for the P29'er, last year, that was the only excuse I needed to build a mountain bike.

This thing is beautiful 










Now they are making four of the classic designs available on any Ritchey frame.

Now I want a Road Logic sooo bad. The biggest (59cm) is a scoche too small for me, but I might have to find a way to make it work..

Link here -> Heritage Custom Paint | Ritchey


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for posting this and ruining my day!

When I was in the market for a new road frame a couple years ago, the Ritchey Road Logic was on my candidate list. One thing that caused me to choose something else was the Ritchey only came in gray, and that's not my color. Those Heritage paint jobs are truly iconic, and nothing that's been available OEM in the last 15 years comes close in style. And even with the upcharge for the Heritage paint job, the price for his frames is a bargain.


----------

